
Microsoft has their own Windows Phone in the works - jbillmann
http://www.wpcentral.com/microsoft-does-indeed-have-their-own-windows-phone
======
potatolicious
If true, this signals a huge shift in WinPhone strategy. Up until Microsoft's
(ostensible) goal has been to secure a place for a proprietary, commercial OS
that runs on OEM hardware (pretty much the Windows model on mobile).

Microsoft jumping in with their own devices would probably signal the end of
that, and the whole business will become much more Apple-like (vertically
integrated, no OEMs). I can't imagine an OEM wanting to sleep in Microsoft's
bed when they're going toe to toe with the people who build the OS themselves.

IMO, the right move, and was the right move from the get-go. When you put the
software at arms-length from the hardware, the results speak for themselves,
and branding suffers.

~~~
rthomas6
How is this different than Google making its own phones?

~~~
jdminhbg
You don't pay Google for Android.

~~~
cooldeal
Actually you do, unless you're Amazon. For access to the Google Play store,
GMail, Maps, Navigation, Youtube etc. etc. Those are neither free nor Free.

[http://www.reghardware.com/2011/09/21/andy_pad_chief_admits_...](http://www.reghardware.com/2011/09/21/andy_pad_chief_admits_to_bundling_unlicensed_android_market/)

It's very telling that most people do not know this.

Google sent a C&D to the Cyanogen Mod folks for bundling these apps. If you
install CM, you have to download the app store app from someone committing
copyright infringement.

~~~
pgeorgi
That doesn't say anything about cost. The deal on Google apps is (or used to
be) membership in the OHA, which is about app level compatibility.

There are two possible impedients for cheap devices there: 1. minimum hardware
requirements (which exploded over the last few Android releases), 2. Google
might not care about herding a bunch of small vendors.

reghardware merely "implies" that it's about cash.

------
brackin
They have their 8X and 8S devices which was a partnership with HTC to make
custom phones designed for Windows Phone 8.

Google tried to make their own phone with the S, etc but at this point the
model that has worked for them in terms of bringing a phone to market and
getting carriers even with the Nexus 7 on board has been working with a
manufacturer to partner on building a phone rather than building it
themselves. When Google built the Nexus One they only sold it online and
unsubsidised and it flopped.

The question is, can Microsoft bring a smartphone to market with good margins,
carrier deals, etc. When Windows Phone hasn't had much of a response from
carriers thus far. It's a different game to a tablet and their relationships
with Nokia and HTC don't seem to signal that they want to build a surface
phone.

------
hospadam
After Microsoft's announcement of the Surface Tablet... people had to see this
coming. I'm not debating the merits of doing this or not doing this... but if
MS was willing to make their own tablet, surely they were willing to make
their own phone.

What's interesting is the difference between the mobile and PC market. With
PCs - there is no other (realistic) OS for OEM makers to use. I mean, they
just have to keep using Windows. For mobile handset makers... they can (and
might) move over to Android. Interesting gamble on MS's part.

Personally, I'm excited. I think MS has received the wakeup call that they
need.

~~~
roc
The only OEM making Windows Phones that isn't already also making Android
phones is Nokia. And given the resounding thud with which Nokia's Windows
Phones have fallen (fairly or not), it seems unlikely that Nokia will
exclusively pursue Windows Phone to its own demise, Elop or no.

So... there's really no risk to Microsoft here. It's just yet-another Hail
Mary For Traction.

~~~
pm90
If Nokia-built phones with Windows were unable to compete in the market then
can Microsoft-built phones fare any better?

Seems unlikely

~~~
roc
If Nokia has suffered about as much as its share-holders can stomach, but
Microsoft still wants to push their platform, would Microsoft have any choice?

Anyway, the thing I haven't seen anyone consider is: whether the device being
'locked down' in the Entertainment/Devices group is more an iPod Touch
competitor -- skewed toward gaming -- than iPhone.

That would make sense to me anyway. It would placate existing phone OEMs _and_
serve as a Skunkworks "what do we do if the OEMs abandon us" project.

It's also a huge opportunity for Microsoft to build support for the winphone
platform off their _popular_ and _functional_ consumer ecosystem in the
XBox/Live/Marketplace/Content Deals/etc.

And with Nintendo potentially forcing the "second-screen" configuration,
Microsoft _needs_ to have a more-integrated first-party solution than even
their current attempt.

------
zmmmmm
Microsoft is betting the farm on Windows 8 and it makes sense to me that they
can leave nothing to chance. They _have_ to have a plan B if hardware partners
fail to come through. A company as big as Microsoft simply cannot pin their
whole existence on a bunch of third party OEMs, especially when they are
deeply in bed and arguably now far more invested with a bitter competitor. I
would honestly expect there would be at least a skunk works project if nothing
else. The news that the device is being tested, however, means it's come out
of the skunk works - essentially, plan B has been "activated".

What I read from this, combined with the recent close partnering with HTC, is
that MS is now heavily hedging their bets against Nokia failing, which can
only mean they, with all their internal knowledge of their partnership with
Nokia, now have strong doubts about whether Nokia itself is viable, or at
least, viable enough to carry their flagship forward. So I wouldn't necessary
read too much into this about the wider Windows8 strategy, but I'd read a lot
of bad things for Nokia from it.

------
moistgorilla
I don't see a reason why to be honest. The lumia seems great.

~~~
eckyptang
Agreed. Got aa 710 and an 800 here. Nice phones for the money.

~~~
freehunter
I was really interested in the 920 until I saw that it has capacitive hardware
buttons. Right now I have a Samsung Focus, and when someone else grabs my
phone to look at a picture, I have to do the awkward "no don't hold it there,
hold it here, oh no you touched one of the buttons here give it back while I
figure out which one you touched now don't hold it there again" dance.

That's embarrassing to me and embarrassing to the brand. People see it and
think "oh these Windows Phones are complex and finicky". Nope. Not touching
any phone with capacitive buttons ever again. I'll be upgrading to the nicest
WP8 device with actual, real buttons.

~~~
dpark
> _Not touching any phone with capacitive buttons ever again._

I think that limits you to iOS.

> _I'll be upgrading to the nicest WP8 device with actual, real buttons._

I don't think there are any WP8 devices currently announced that have only
non-capacitive buttons. The Samsung ATIV S has physical "Windows" button, but
the other two face buttons are still capacitive.

This is an interesting point, though. I've never heard of this complaint on
Windows Phone or Android, but I can see how it could be an issue.

~~~
freehunter
If I have to wait, I will. Windows Phone 7 and my Focus are good enough for
the time being. If I get tired of waiting, no matter how much I love the
Windows Phone ecosystem, hate iTunes, and am not a big believer in the hype
around the iPhone, if time comes and I need a new smartphone, the iPhone would
win me over. I like Android as a tablet OS, but I'm not a fan of it on a phone
for personal reasons.

Capacitive buttons are a deal-breaker. I feel that strongly about them, that
they have no place on a premium handheld device, that they ruin the
experience, and that they completely ignore user intentions. I feel that
strongly that I would abandon the entire ecosystem just because I can't stand
the buttons.

And this coming from a staunch defender of Windows Phone and loyal subscriber
to the Zune Pass for years who has never said another word against the
platform. Guys, stop making capacitive buttons!

------
jfb
I've stopped trying to figure out w.t.f. is going on at Microsoft with their
phone these days. It's hard for me to imagine a more clownshoes couple of
years.

------
dm8
If that's the case then MSFT will simply buy Nokia in year or two. Nokia are
great at hardware. And they have already doubled down on windows phone OS. Not
sure whether Nokia's all in strategy on windows phone OS worked or not. Looks
like it is disaster in hindsight.

------
untog
Don't get too excited just yet- they might just be making dev hardware for
now. Nokia's "all in" on WP means that they have a great hardware partner for
the time being, I'm not sure they'd want to jeopardise that just yet.

~~~
ericdykstra
Seems like they already kicked Nokia in the face by giving HTC rights to call
their 8X and 8S "Windows Phone" and basically saying it's their flagship at
that event a few weeks ago. Wouldn't at all be surprised to see them make
their own; they're already making their own tablet, so it's not like it's a
big stretch.

~~~
alanctgardner2
It definitely benefits Nokia and MS to have more partners onboard with Windows
Phone 8. I really liked the look of the 920, but I was worried it would never
reach a critical mass of developer support with only Nokia building devices.
If they could get one more major partner they could be a viable third
platform, the way RIM was before they tanked. Unfortunately, Motorola is a no-
go because of the Google acquisition, Samsung is enjoying great success with
Android, and Sony is ... Sony. HTC already had a strong history of WP 6
devices before Android came along, and they're losing traction to Samsung in
this space, so it makes sense that they would look to Microsoft for help.

Depending on how well it sells, MS might be solving the problem of finding a
third partner by building a line of branded devices themselves.

~~~
dpark
Samsung is also producing Windows Phone 8 devices. Time will tell how
committed they are to the platform, but I believe that a very large portion of
WP7 devices were from Samsung.

------
sabj
The market problems faced by a phone and a tablet can be pretty distinct. If
Microsoft is making a Windows Phone, I hope it serves to drive innovation and
platform success, instead of just scaring away OEMs and cannibalizing what
nascent platform there is.

If it's a foolhardy or hubristic attempt to grab imagined profits without
consideration for carrier and other channel and customer obstacles, well...
I'd regret the untimely / early demise of an innovative platform.

------
mtgx
If Microsoft is not categorically denying this rumor by the end of the week,
then it's true. It might still be true if they give some vague PR statement
that sort of says they are not making a phone yet, but not really.

I wonder how this rumor will hit their partners, since even most of their PC
partners didn't know about the Surface tablets before they announced it.

